# Чем лучше снимать старый воск между планок? Отвалилась одна планка



## 747050 (29 Мар 2012)

после суточного нахождения в футляре ?


----------



## ze_go (29 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Чем лучше снимать старый воск между планок?


руками


----------



## 747050 (30 Мар 2012)

Не надо умничать. Меня интересует каким инструментом лучше пользоваться - чтобы не сделать скола на тонкой перегородке?


----------



## MAN (30 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Меня интересует каким инструментом лучше пользоваться - чтобы не сделать скола на тонкой перегородке?


 То есть, как потом поставить на место и сызнова завосковать отвалившуюся планку Вам совершенно ясно, вопрос только в выборе правильного инструмента для удаления старой мастики? Тогда по секрету скажу, что, при отсутствии специального профессионального мастикосрезонаторовсоскребателя, как один из вариантов, вполне подойдёт обломок старого полотна от ножовки по металлу. Только умоляю, не говорите настоящим мастерам, что это я дал Вам такой ужасный совет.

И ещё после Ваших вопросов я вот что подумал: а не попробовать ли и мне в предстоящие выходные залезть в какой-нибудь подходящий футляр да посидеть в нём сутки? Посмотрим, что тогда склеится у меня. Только бы не ласты.


----------



## Nat49 (30 Мар 2012)

Дело тонкое...Хороший мастер делает его и с помощью кувалды, а начинающему и "мастикосрезонаторовсоскребателя" недостаточно.


----------



## 747050 (30 Мар 2012)

*MAN*,
Юмористы однако. Полюбили вы этот вопрос однако - жалко что не нашлось ответа на второй. По логике, его догадками не решишь


----------



## ze_go (30 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> жалко что не нашлось ответа на второй.


а протереть мех какой-нибудь ветошью, смоченной в какой-нибудь жидкости не пробовали?


----------



## mikes7 (30 Мар 2012)

По поводу первого вашего вопроса, могу вас уверить точно, что если отвались одна планка, в ближайшем будующем отвалятся и остальные - это лишь вопрос времени. Если конечно вашему инструменту менее 15-20 лет, этого может и не произойдёт... Могу вам посоветовать только сделать полную перевосковку и подчистую всё старое соскрести - поверьте, это лишь юллюзия, что планки держатся хорошо... 

747050 писал:


> после суточного нахождения в футляре ?



... и нескольких лет до этих суток, если не десятилетий. 

Не могу конечно ручатся за данный совет, но меха можно попробовать немного протереть сухим мылом


----------



## 747050 (31 Мар 2012)

Всем спасибо - будем пробовать. Или продавать. И как маленькое отступление по 1 вопросу. Позвонил в солидный магазин, при котором мастерская. Мне предложили привезти резонаторы и за 1000 по верху провосковать. Так что не мы такие - а жизнь такая. Трудно сейчас с ремонтом. Хороший мастер - хорошо стоит. И на выходе получается, что сам инструмент того не стоит.


----------



## ze_go (31 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Мне предложили привезти резонаторы и за 1000 по верху провосковать


вряд ли это "солидная мастерская при солидном магазине"
"провосковывание поверху" абсолютно ничего не даст - только деньги потратите, солидная мастерская вряд ли предложила бы подобное, скорее всего это просто халтурщики очередные


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Позвонил в солидный магазин , при котором мастерская.


Это что за "магазин" такой ? Назовите пожалуйста,очень интересно узнать!ze_go писал:


> вряд ли это "солидная мастерская при солидном магазине"


Насколько я знаю,ни при одном магазине в Москве нет мастерских(если это конечно в Москве),так как это просто не рентабельно.ze_go писал:


> солидная мастерская вряд ли предложила бы подобное, скорее всего это просто халтурщики очередные


Абсолютно согласен!Просто очередное надувалово безграмотных любителей!


----------



## 747050 (31 Мар 2012)

http://www.accordeon.su/remont-akkordeonov/ прошу любить и жаловать. 4000 стоит полная перевосковка


----------



## Nat49 (31 Мар 2012)

Полной перевосковке сопутствует восстановление лайки и полная настройка, если подходить серьезно. Т.е. капремонт неизбежен. А так, можно и паяльничком неперегретым пройтись, помогает довольно хорошо. Но без опыта подобной работы легко испортить ин-т!


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> прошу любить и жаловать. 4000 стоит полная перевосковка


Так какой же это солидный магазин? Обычная интернетное разводилово и не более...Почему разводилово спросите? Да хотя бы вот по этой рекламке -
"Баяны FARINELLI - это совместная разработка и воплощение многолетнего опыта российских исполнителей и итальянских мастеров.
Инструменты этой марки изготавливаются из итальянских комплектующих и под постоянным контролем качества разработчиками.
Марка FARINELLI зарекомендовала себя на российском рынке как производитель, уделяющий особое внимание качеству сборки и звучанию инструментов. Позиционируя свою продукцию, как инструменты начального и среднего уровня, FARINELLI завоевала уважение среди педагогов и музыкантов-любителей."

Данная марка ни какого отношения к итальянским и российским производителям не имеет...Это чисто продукт производства КИТАЙ!
Насколько я в курсе занимается этой ерундой некий бывший консультант из магазина "Аккорд",из которого он был уволен по причине недобросовестной торговли.


----------



## 747050 (31 Мар 2012)

Место нахождения - Проспект мира. Большой ассортимент. Думал этого хватит для нормального магазина. Значит ошибся. Я еще сказал, что это же порнография. Мне сказали - мастеру виднее. Спорить я не стал - им виднее, но остался при своем мнении. Кстати года два назад обратился в другой магазин. И тоже там занимались ремонтом. Я почти согласился, но поинтересовался на что сажают планки. Ответ - ПВА. Наверно это уже не перевосковкой называется? Вобщем советую всем быть повнимательнее. Минимум знаний с сайта, помогает иногда избежать услуг горе мастеров


----------



## Jupiter (31 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Ответ - ПВА


Это лучший вариант,чем воск. Уже лет 5 и украинские и российские мастера(например,"Баян Юпитер") куски сажают на ПВА.


----------



## 747050 (31 Мар 2012)

а какой ПВА используют - или все равно? Не знаю кто прав.Только тогда я придерживался простой логики. Зачем платить за ПВА, ЕСЛИ ПО СОСЕДСТВУ ДЕЛАЮТ, за ту же сумму, перевосковку


----------



## ze_go (31 Мар 2012)

747050 писал:


> Зачем платить за ПВА, ЕСЛИ ПО СОСЕДСТВУ ДЕЛАЮТ за ту же сумму перевосковку


а какая, собственно, разница в результате? 
цель-то одинаковая - герметизация.


----------



## 747050 (31 Мар 2012)

*Nat49*,
Как то пробовал этот способ. Может опыта нет - но надолго не хватило


----------



## mikes7 (31 Мар 2012)

Ни в коем случае даже не пытайтесь заливать голоса ПВА! Герметизация конечно же будет нормальная, но это чревато в будующем тем, что когда вы захотите отодрать ПВА и сделать всё по новой - поверьте, вы будете проклинать всё на свете, отскребая его и с планок и с резонаторов! Это самый худший и халтурный вариант, хоть и более простой и быстрый чем перевосковка. 

Очень вам советую забыть про мастеров, т.к. я полностью уверен что большинство мастеров перевосковку вам сделают только поверхностную, как вы писали выше! Это действительно так! Ни один мастер даже за нормальные деньги не будет делать вам это, так как процесс довольно долгий и муторный, а с их количеством работы это просто непозволительная роскошь так тратить время! Мне как-то один мастер раскрыл свои тайны КАК он это делает! Так что хорошего результата можете не ждать. Если вам это очень надо советую пойти по более сложному пути и сделать это дело самостоятельно, если ваш инструмент действительно того достоин. 

Поверьте, это не так сложно как кажется - единственно только долго. Причём дольше всего именно соскребать старый воск с планок и резонаторов. Если подключить голову и немного потренироваться заранее, то всё получится, и очень даже неплохо! Материалы можно достать если обратиться в специальные музыкальные магазины, либо на крайний случай купить много восковых свечек и канифоли и сделать раствор самому! Почитайте хоть на этом форуме про это дело, тут много чего есть!


----------



## 747050 (1 Апр 2012)

Спасибо за ответ. ПВА - долго, но дешевле и проще. Если надумаю продавать - воспользуюсь этим способом. Полностью перевосковывать страшновато и нет пока необходимости. Да и потом за этим идет настройка и т.д и т.п Я все таки придерживаюсь принципа - не навреди. Что то ушли мы от вопроса. Кроме мыла - больше ничего не посоветуете от склейки окантовки мехов? Заодно хочу спросить у знатоков один вопрос. Можно ли по надписи определить года выпуска хотя бы примерно ? Просто заметил , что есть названия Вельтмайстера сделаны печатными буквами, а есть как рукописный шрифт


----------



## ze_go (1 Апр 2012)

mikes7 писал:


> но это чревато в будующем тем, что когда вы захотите отодрать ПВА и сделать всё по новой - поверьте, вы будете проклинать всё на свете, отскребая его и с планок и с резонаторов! Это самый худший и халтурный вариант, хоть и более простой и быстрый чем перевосковка.


чушь полнейшая! ПВА без проблем снимается как с планок, так и с резонаторов (пластом, как герметик. разумеется, если Вы пользуете ПВА не отечественного производства - финский, бельгийский, немецкий)
mikes7 писал:


> Очень вам советую забыть про мастеров, т.к. я полностью уверен что большинство мастеров перевосковку вам сделают только поверхностную, как вы писали выше! Это действительно так! Ни один мастер даже за нормальные деньги не будет делать вам это, так как процесс довольно долгий и муторный, а с их количеством работы это просто непозволительная роскошь так тратить время


ещё один бред! нормальный (повторю - нормальный) мастер дорожит репутацией и на халтуру размениваться не станет, не зависимо от того, инструмент за копейки или за тыщи


----------



## 747050 (1 Апр 2012)

*ze_go*,
Интересная точка зрения. Если можно, напишите марку, которую лучше использовать. ПВА САМ ПО СЕБЕ РАЗНЫХ ВИДОВ - плюс разные производители. И достаточно ли одного слоя - или надо 2 - 3 слоя?


----------



## ze_go (1 Апр 2012)

747050 писал:


> Интересная точка зрения.


это не точка зрения, а проверенный практикой способ

747050 писал:


> ПВА САМ ПО СЕБЕ РАЗНЫХ ВИДОВ - плюс разные производители


d3 и d4 вообще не использую ввиду их влагостойкости
я пользуюсь такими - 62А PVAC D2, SOUDAL (Бельгия)
«SMILE®» ПВА (Финляндия) 
думаю, "Момент Супер ПВА" качеством не хуже - они на сырье Henkel

747050 писал:


> И достаточно ли одного слоя - или надо 2 - 3 слоя?


я лью двумя слоями


----------

